# Best fat burner, apart from DNP



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I have no clue about fat burners I've never used them, what is the best to use during a cut in your opinions and what's the difference what does T3, T5, clen, etc do differently to each other! The only thing I do know is T3 works on thyroid but it's not my forte at all lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

From my experience.

1. Getting diet on point.

2. Tapered increase of clenbuterol. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

3. T3 50mcg a day.

4. T5 purely for energy to get through workouts.

A combination of the above is what I do to get lean. Diet is critical.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

powerstack or ultraburn from banned labs but I cant seem to get any at the mo


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> First off are you trying to cut for ???


 Summer lol. I've been bulking for most of the winter and I'm due a cruise in the next few wks so when I blast again I plan to cut back cals start cardio and try to lean out as much as poss I'm at 14st .10 and I like to think about 15-17% body fat i would be very happy with myself if I got sub 10% so nothing drastic


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I find low test, tren, mast 50mcg t3 clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off tapering up from 40mcg no need to taper down. Good eca stack for energy for cardio.

I never cut without tren and t3


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> powerstack or ultraburn from banned labs but I cant seem to get any at the mo


 I can get the new lab T5 extreme and sib how do they work?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> I can get the new lab T5 extreme and sib how do they work?


 sib stops hunger, t5 burns fat but I like the powerstack as the energy is unreal


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> From my experience.
> 
> 1. Getting diet on point.
> 
> ...


 So both clen and T3 what's different from T3 and T5 then mate? Obvs I'm gonna do some reading before I start but just thought I'd ask the lads on here about them first


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

a good diet lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> sib stops hunger, t5 burns fat but I like the powerstack as the energy is unreal


 I've actually just got some old hacks preboost have you used? They give you a kick up the ass after a long day at work for training


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

T3 as you mention is thyroid related.

T5 is an ECA stack.

Tren, Mast and Test would be the cycle of choice.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bought some Zion labs t5, waiting for delivery, will post feedback


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> T3 as you mention is thyroid related.
> 
> T5 is an ECA stack.
> 
> Tren, Mast and Test would be the cycle of choice.


 Tren and test I'll be using maybe mast when I'm leaner as for the price of it I don't think it would benefit me at the min. Just hope I can get some cardio in whilst using tren lol. So would you just use gear and cut and not bother with a fat burner? I am reasonable lean I'm just guessing my body fat% I'm not as lean as your Avy but not far from just by looking at it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I would use some T3 for sure.

The mast kaes a huge difference cosmetically.

I was on TTMe at the time of that AVI simply lean bulking on 3200 calories.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Tren and test I'll be using maybe mast when I'm leaner as for the price of it I don't think it would benefit me at the min. Just hope I can get some cardio in whilst using tren lol. So would you just use gear and cut and not bother with a fat burner? I am reasonable lean I'm just guessing my body fat% I'm not as lean as your Avy but not far from just by looking at it


 Forgot to quote see above.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I would use some T3 for sure.
> 
> The mast kaes a huge difference cosmetically.
> 
> I was on TTMe at the time of that AVI simply lean bulking on 3200 calories.


 You look good there mate. I have decent mass in back, chest, shoulders, just faded abbs so I'm just looking for a 6 or 7% BF cut just to bring it all together a bit after this bulk. Cheers for the help and advice


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> So when you blast you don't need anything drastic especially dnp for sub 10 test tren mast eat clean till your metabolism stalls then add in some t3 and clen nothing more is req it's exactly what I did for my first show and considering I did it alone think I done ok don't over complicate shiz


 How much of a deficit would you start at I'm around 3000-3200 cals at the min?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I would drop to around 2750 and go from there. By the end of my cuts I end up on around 1750-2000.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I would drop to around 2750 and go from there. By the end of my cuts I end up on around 1750-2000.


 Ok cheers! I feel hungry looking at those bottom figures lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Ok cheers! I feel hungry looking at those bottom figures lol


 I felt happy seeing profound abs, striations and obliques.

I was a fatty before I cut though. Went from 18 stone + to 13.75 in 12-14 weeks.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I felt happy seeing profound abs, striations and obliques.
> 
> I was a fatty before I cut though. Went from 18 stone + to 13.75 in 12-14 weeks.


 Fcukin ell good work man. Nothing tastes as good as looking good feels eh mate lol. Cheers!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcukin ell good work man. Nothing tastes as good as looking good feels eh mate lol. Cheers!


 Cheers and no worries.

Double gym sessions (fasted cardio am and weights in pm) 6 days a week. Did the job.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Simon is giving a good marker me personally I do a longer cut so drop 200 cals check progress then adjust from there usually 200 cals a time but I'm in it for competition you may not have to be so strict just be consistent with your intake of food and don't change labs while your using either I made that mistake


 Thanks pal. I try my best. I am thinking of competing myself next year.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> Simon is giving a good marker me personally I do a longer cut so drop 200 cals check progress then adjust from there usually 200 cals a time but I'm in it for competition you may not have to be so strict just be consistent with your intake of food and don't change labs while your using either I made that mistake


 Ok cheers I hate changing labs at the best of times anyway. I'll prob drop 400 then asses I feel I'm not far above maintainence now tbf I reckon I'd cut nicely on 2500 but it's all new to me so time will tell, My main goal has always been mass, mass, mass, lol it's time for lean proportion now! thanks again


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's nice to see people talking sense for a change everyone is different and as said it depends what your aiming for but if you've a good base knowledge as you seem you'll be rete that's how I went about it educate then tailor to suit on personal experience wether that be food gear or whatever else I only comment on what I have done as hopefully it helps others make an informed decision :thumbup1: pick a comp as a marker and go for it pal don't spend your life wondering what if


 Thanks again. All I have learnt is from on here, tried it myself and simply adjusted to suit my goals/body.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's nice to see people talking sense for a change everyone is different and as said it depends what your aiming for but if you've a good base knowledge as you seem you'll be rete that's how I went about it educate then tailor to suit on personal experience wether that be food gear or whatever else I only comment on what I have done as hopefully it helps others make an informed decision :thumbup1: pick a comp as a marker and go for it pal don't spend your life wondering what if


 The amount of young lads I see jumping on a mad cocktails of high doses that some cvnt has told them they have to use when they have no clue what an AI is even and there diet is piss poor to say the least is shocking. I'm very much self taught on the aas side of things and I'm lucky to have access to knowledgable blokes like you two for any compounds like fat burners I'm unsure of.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> The amount of young lads I see jumping on a mad cocktails of high doses that some cvnt has told them they have to use when they have no clue what an AI is even and there diet is piss poor to say the least is shocking. I'm very much self taught on the aas side of things and I'm lucky to have access to knowledgable blokes like you two for any compounds like fat burners I'm unsure of.


 I am certainly not an expert, but thanks for the kind words.

I remember when I was going to do my first cycle. I spoke to the "guy" in my gym and he was like run test, deca, tren and some oxys.

I walked away, as was always going to do my research first. I did my research and was like not a chance, that was thanks to this forum. Simply took 500mg test c.

The less you can use the better. I prefer lower calories myself so less cardio needed.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I felt happy seeing profound abs, striations and obliques.
> 
> I was a fatty before I cut though. Went from 18 stone + to 13.75 in 12-14 weeks.


 goood work


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Test, tren, mast and anavar.

I hate the feel of shin pumps on var but it makes me look a lot more cut, just pumped the whole time.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

zyphy said:


> goood work


 Thanks pal. Was incredibly pleased.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Too you and Simon unfortunately the ones who "reckon" they know best are trying to sell you everything I'd sooner someone get it right be healthy and keep their results you can never do enough research I personally spent 3 years exacting what i wanted to do before trying anything and even then you still Gotta learn on the game so to speak but as I said earlier no 1 nutrition is key close 2nd having a reliable lab then it's all down to how much suffering you can handle want it more than the next person pick someone even in your gum you want to be "better" than or pick a comp like I did just make sure whatever you do be sure and be safe :thumbup1:


 The thing that made me make the most drastic change, second to diet, was simply my form.

I was shifting, not lifting as the saying goes.

I dropped the weights significantly, focussed on breaking the muscle fibres, hypertrophy based training and started to grow like a weed.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ok ultraburn on order


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> And yeah it's unfortunate that so many young lads think gear is a quick fix I'm tired of telling them it's not a race even with help it takes time yet most of them go on the piss every weekend with dem new gainz brah come mon look flat and wonder why choose your poison is what I say


 Lol I know a few of them! Reccy drugs and boozy sleepless weekends and building a good physique don't go hand in hand lol like you say choose one or the other.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

DappaDonDave said:


> Bought some Zion labs t5, waiting for delivery, will post feedback


 Im starting these next week, will update.


----------

